
Benchmarking Wordpress and Django - iamelgringo
http://www.maniacmartin.com/blog/2008/08/09/benchmarking_wordpress_and_django/
======
nir
As far as I understand, the Django app you used has different functionality
from Wordpress, so not sure how much this benchmark is useful?

How caching is implemented on each app, how much I/O access the URL you
benchmark requires (esp. session, which IIRC may fall into race condition in
ab-type benchmarks) can make a huge difference (also IIRC - PHP should perform
significantly better as Apache module than under FCGI)

Ultimately it's really an app comparison, I'd guess PHP or Python have
relatively little impact on the results. Find a Django app (or RoR, or even
another PHP app) that gives you everything you need from Wordpress, benchmark
and you'll have useful data.

~~~
jonknee
WordPress is really inefficient query wise out of the box. The caching stuff
really speeds stuff up, but there's no reason why a fresh install takes 20
queries to load a post. Add a few fun plug-ins into the mix and you can see
why WP sites often take a dive when hit with unexpected traffic.

------
snewe
I have had a lot of success with WP-Super Cache (<http://ocaoimh.ie/wp-super-
cache/>) which I believe is different from the basic wp_cache.

------
arthurk
_"Now I don’t claim it was a fair test"_

Right.

